# Opinion on comment to wife



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Moved to ladies lounge


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I am not sure, but the only thing I can think of was given the proximity to her having an episode. Maybe she felt like you thought she was sliding back, or that you were saying she should not have those issues because it is better now. Really that is just a guess, however, I would bet that it is something along the lines of you saying she should not have those triggers.


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

VladDracul said:


> "Its been decades since you had to tolerated that life and give yourself credit for _metamorphosing_ into what you are today." She thought my comment was highly insensitive. I thought is was the truth and the "escape" temporarily to another state saved her from more of the same treatment.
> 
> Where did I go wrong?


Your intentions were good, but it came across as a little dismissive by using the words: "It's been decades....". It's possibly still like yesterday for her. 

That would be my take on it anyway.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Here is how I would have worded what you said, just to give you a better way of having said it and you have my permission to use these words to clarify your words.

"Honey, I am proud of the journey that you have undertaken. You are in a better place and I love who you have become."

She just didn't like your lack of emoting and never use decades to the wife, because she is already aware of how old she is.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

VladDracul said:


> Moved to ladies lounge


You should have at least linked it with the edit.


----------

